# Some 15 years ago, my 4-legged crew ...



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry about the crash-test-dummy face, but I'd rather not have _my_ face on the internet ~~~ :aetsch:

They are "blue" Weimaraners; the color is a "disqualifying fault" in the show ring, but they can compete in other AKC events. These, with the exception of the backward dog, competed in field trials --- finding & pointing birds, plus some retrieving (land and water).

Dog with her backside to the camera_man_ is my "heartdog", mentioned elsewhere in my posts.










*___________________________*


----------

